# I'm Back for another go!!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey all
Sending lots of love and luck to you all
I have been away for 12 months after 3 failed ICSI cycles. We had a year out, as we were heading down the egg donor route.  We needed a break and didn't think that time would matter so much if we weren't worrying about my AMH levels.  We got fit and did the London Marathon in April (we were defo not runners)! I was struggling through my training and put it down to being out 3 times a week pounding the streets and also visits to the gym, so was knackered.  I went to see my GP a couple of time and she diagnosed hypothyroidism!!  That explained ALOT.  I have been on medication since the end of Jan and feel amazing. I didn't realise how much the thyroid affected and just how rubbish I felt until I look back.  Anyway, we are now wondering if this could've been the missing link in our ICSI cycles?  Is this the reason why we got to implantation stage each time, but BFN's??
Does anyone have any experience of this?  We are planning to give ICSI another go with my own eggs at the ARGC (highly recommended by many people I know).
I am 43 next week and not sure if I'm giving myself false hope?  If we don't try I will be always thinking what if?
Hey ho!
Hope you are all managing this mental journey.  Missed it on here, but had to shut off for a while.  It's nice to be back though
Hugs KA xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Good luck - sorry I can't answer your question but I shall keep my fingers crossed for you... I've just finished down reg and start the next stage tonight...


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you feel better now you are on the medication. I have underactive thyroid and was due to start down regulation this week.  Had my thyroid checked before starting and my fsh was 5.2.  (it has been normal for a long time and was fine all the way through my pregnancy (the result of our first icsi cycle).  Was told by the clinic it needs to be under 2 in order to get pregnant.  The gp has upped my thyroxin from 100 to 125 and will test again in 6 weeks from the change of dose.  When I had it tested last year they said the results were normal so I didn't think to get the figure - it may have been acceptable enough for the dose to need no amendment, but a bit high to achieve a pregnancy. Hope is is ok on the next test -  I am 42 in October and so want to get the cycle done before then.


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me replying?? sorry don't have experience of under active thyroid.

I hope you are the lucky one I really do!!

I did two OE cycles at 41/42 nearly 43, sadly BFN. it gave me reassurance to move on. I know some people just can't afford to do this and hindsights a great thing. It sounds like you need to do another OE cycle I think I would. Best of Luck on your decisions. Cxxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. We have filled in the form online to register with argc. Its about 8-10 wk wait for a consultation!! But we are on the right road i think xxx


----------

